

Background on the role of special forces in U.S. military strategy - viae
http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/NSAEBB/NSAEBB63/index.html

======
kposehn
JSOC and the associated SPECOPS parts of the military are more and more
valuable every day. Thanks for posting this +1

